# Swing Bike "info needed"



## KingOBO (Jun 12, 2019)

Going to put this togeather at this point for better resalabilty and  to impress the neighbors with my bike moves for a couple weeks.  








First question.  Is this a midnight blue repop from 2003?  Production numbers were only 170 units **older 70's versions look to have no sparkles and solid color flows.  

Second question. Missing Rear wheel, I'm guessing 20in, but is there a rim and tire most use as replacements? Stingray types come to mind.  Slick or treaded? 

Third question.  Is the chainring correct? 

I will continue to research in old forum posts but if you have one of these and could shed some light, Thank You.


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 14, 2019)

I havent seen repo colors but lack of Groovy " Swing Bike " sticker on top tube tell me repaint.  There is a patent on bottom bracket on early ones.  Back rim is fairly generic 20" chrome coaster but tire should be fat " Gripper Slick"  no knobs. You can get away with Duro slick but they are skinnier and dont pop as well.  Helpful hint to save your life... When you ride it the first time. DO NOT TURN THE BARS. ! Ride in a straight line and just swivel your hips a Little  till you get the feel for it.  Keep your body straight up and down dont lean or turn or it will immediately flip out from under you and you end up on your back.  You can steer it totally from back wheel. Ive had mine for over 20 years and still blow minds everytime I take it out.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 20, 2019)

Some old photos taken over 25 years ago from when I found one still new in the box. The bike was a 1977.


----------

